# It's official



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

On 14th February 2015 I will be bringing home my new girl  After a long delay we finally have it sorted! I've got the week off.
For anyone not aware she is a 4 year old Yorkshire Terrier.
I am so so so excited yet nervous! Bailey has shown to me consistently how he is with other dogs- he thrives on company and is a little nervous. 
With gentle introductions to dogs he is far happier in their company, very respectful and the confidence he gets off them is immense 
He's a good boy now too: awesome recall, great obedience, good manners, calm indoors etc.
I have poppets harness, collar and lead already with her tag on order. Getting her bed, crate, play pen and adaptil this weekend and she has a place at a dog training school for agility after she has settled in  
Please tell me it'll go well


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

How exciting, and on Valentine's Day too  
Sounds like you've planned everything well and it's the right time for a new addition. Looking forward to seeing pics of her and Bailey together!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see some pics  She sounds lovely and Bailey will thrive  xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Look forward to seeing photos  I'm sure they'll be the best of friends!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

How exciting for you and Bailey! Look forward to the pictures


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

How exciting!! Thrilled for you


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Look forward to seeing photos  I'm sure they'll be the best of friends!


How are your girls doing?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Exciting  I am sure it will be fine


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

oooo how exciting!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> How are your girls doing?


Ermm lets just say not great, and I'm going to feel sad tomorrow


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Ermm lets just say not great, and I'm going to feel sad tomorrow


Why whats happened ?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Ermm lets just say not great, and I'm going to feel sad tomorrow


So sorry, you know where we all are if you want to talk.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck hope it all goes well


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

And I hope it all goes well Canine K9, how exciting


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oooh how exciting K9!

They'll be fine, as terriers they should get on great


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

how exciting  I'm sure Poppet and Bailey will settle together and be great 'siblings' 
But I think you should send her straight on to me


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

look forward to seeing pics of bailey and poppet together


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope they become friends.
So exciting for you, not long to go although I bet it will fill like forever for you.
Lots of photos will be needed.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I bet they'll get on great- after they get their excitement out of the way!

They're gonna have a blast!


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, she is beautiful!! I really hope things go well for you! xx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow - enjoy your day


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Hope tomorrow goes well for you, and Bailey, and the new addition


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope ur new addition settles in well, I'm sure Bailey will love her a soon as she comes home xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

So today is the day bet your excited now


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck for your new family member on Valentine's day


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So exciting, but it's 11.30am already and there are no piccies :hand: Not that I'm impatient or anything...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck for today...!


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

where are the photos !!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

We are all dying for an update :blush:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just got in from my walk with T going ohh there must an update now!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

No update til perhaps Monday earliest 
But so far everything is okay


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's not good news guys 
Poppets mum can't get her over to here- whenever we arrange it something crops up and we were bringing her over today but now something has happened and they can't get over here. 
So I'm pretty sure poppet will be finding a home closer to where she currently lives as her owners can get her there and if something happens then her owners can get her back easily.
I'm not going to pretend I'm not gutted but I think we have both agreed it's for the best.
We are planning on searching local rescues for a dog and going from there but I don't think poppet will be my dog now


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh what a shame where does the owner live ?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

shirleystarr said:


> Oh what a shame where does the owner live ?


Co Antrim, Northern Ireland


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Co Antrim, Northern Ireland


Oh that could be a problem yes I am sorry they cant get her to you she would have had a wonderful home


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Have you both considered Dog transport companies? There are a few companies that run trips to and from Ireland.

I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Shikoku said:


> Have you both considered Dog transport companies? There are a few companies that run trips to and from Ireland.
> 
> I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you.


Now that's an idea I never thought of that maybe that could work


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I used a transport agency to import Cash, so it's got to be easier to bring a dog over from Ireland in the same way 

That said I am sorry things haven't worked out as you all wished, I know Kodakuki must be very upset too.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

But this has been in the planning for ages  You must be so upset. Did the owner not think about distance when this was first suggested? It's just a bit strange that when this has been planned for so long, and the distance has always been there, that this wasn't addressed sooner. You poor thing.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Awww that's such a shame as i know you were looking forwards to her coming over. Maybe its just shes still not 100% she can rehome her? hope your ok, and hope poppet finds a good home.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Alice Childress said:


> But this has been in the planning for ages  You must be so upset. Did the owner not think about distance when this was first suggested? It's just a bit strange that when this has been planned for so long, and the distance has always been there, that this wasn't addressed sooner. You poor thing.


I'm not sure tbh
Her owner will need somewhere to stay for a few days and my house hasn't the room and i don't think it'd be good for poppet too. 
A family member isn't well so she can't get over This week and this was the week I had booked off.
So i don't know


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

In all honesty, I'm sitting here stunned. Surely this should have been planned and thought out, the what if's, etc. etc. with a back-up plan in place in-case something cropped up.  By both parties.

Something isn't right here..... I know if I was having to re-home my dog, I'd have done home-checks, telephone/emails, absolutely EVERYTHING would have been in place and ready to go. 

I'm saying no more on this subject....but I feel very sorry for the OP indeed.:nonod:


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

8tansox said:


> In all honesty, I'm sitting here stunned. Surely this should have been planned and thought out, the what if's, etc. etc. with a back-up plan in place in-case something cropped up.  By both parties.
> 
> Something isn't right here..... I know if I was having to re-home my dog, I'd have done home-checks, telephone/emails, absolutely EVERYTHING would have been in place and ready to go.
> 
> I'm saying no more on this subject....*but I feel very sorry for the OP indeed*.:nonod:


My thoughts exactly. Especially the bit in bold.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

How disappointing for you  Hope something can be sorted, seems a shame for a dog to lose out on a good home because of some minor logistics. We had a 14-hour round trip in one day to collect Belle, as did the person we were collecting her from. It wasn't ideal but needed done!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh no, such a shame  

You must be so upset


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Awk no. I know you were really looking forward to Poppet coming, still keeping my fingers crossed that something could get sorted.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> But this has been in the planning for ages  You must be so upset. Did the owner not think about distance when this was first suggested? It's just a bit strange that when this has been planned for so long, and the distance has always been there, that this wasn't addressed sooner. You poor thing.


This exactly-

The owner knew the distances involved there must of been ferries booked and everything  and if there was a reason it wouldn't happen you should of known in advance not on the day.

I for one would be furious to have booked annual leave from work to be let down.

Hope you can get something sorted. X


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm gutted for you K9, it's obviously something that had been planned for ages so to be let down at this stage must be really hard. 
Even if you don't end up with Poppet, there will be loads of lovely dogs out there just right for you. I wish you all the best whichever way it goes.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh no  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no, I'm absolutely gutted for you K9 

I'm afraid I'm another who finds it all a bit odd .... yes things crop up but to not have contacted you until so late in the day - on the day they were due to arrive is off imho - they must've known at least the day before that they wouldn't be able to come & certainly would've had to been on the ferry much earlier in the day if they were coming so why leave it so late to contact you  

So sorry you've been let down 


I sincerely hope the other party is at least going to reimburse the money you've spent on getting stuff to prepare for her arrival ..... otherwise then it's even more out of order imho - they must've known you'd need to get stuff & obviously would've done this prior to the day she was due to arrive


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Whaaaaat??

All sounds very fishy to me. Can an animal courier not be sent over?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh this is sad, I'm so sorry K9, must admit it does seem a bit odd though. (((hugs))) on their way to you.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Makes me wonder if they changed their mind and could not bring themselves to tell you I hope that's not the case and that at some point in the future maybe they could arrange something to bring her over to you


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry Canine K9 and Baily


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Truly gutted for you K9  I can only agree with what other people have said - something most definitely isn't right here. Poor Poppet too, it's all very sad, her owner has behaved wickedly.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

How awful! So sorry this has happened  Everyone could see how excited you were, this has been planned for months and months!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

well cheers for that guys.
K9- I think it's important to point out here that you only gave me the go ahead on Wednesday there- so the date Hadn't been set for months.
My mother- who is my driver- is very unwell and due to go into hospital on Monday for a procedure on her legs, so can't drive me over there...
No I'm not going to just ship my dog to another country because as you said yourself- home checks! I need to actually meet her new family. 
This creature has been my baby for 4 years, this isn't something I've decided on lightly, but the logistics of travel at such short notice just wasn't going to work. I'm not going to just drop her off with someone at the docks and hope for the best- surely that doesn't make me the devil incarnate.

Really, a bit uncalled for without actually knowing the story.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> well cheers for that guys.
> K9- I think it's important to point out here that you only gave me the go ahead on Wednesday there- so the date Hadn't been set for months.
> My mother- who is my driver- is very unwell and due to go into hospital on Monday for a procedure on her legs, so can't drive me over there...
> No I'm not going to just ship my dog to another country because as you said yourself- home checks! I need to actually meet her new family.
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your mum and that her op goes well.

It sounds like this would all have been better done off line and hope that you and K9 can get it sorted out. A hugely emotional situation for you both.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I am sorry to hear about your mum and that her op goes well.
> 
> It sounds like this would all have been better done off line and hope that you and K9 can get it sorted out. A hugely emotional situation for you both.


I've already apologised wholeheartedly to K9 in private. This was to point out that there doesn't have to be a villain if something doesn't go as planned.

Hardest thig I've had to do- ever- rehoming her... And this hasn't helped.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> I've already apologised wholeheartedly to K9 in private. This was to point out that there doesn't have to be a villain if something doesn't go as planned.
> 
> Hardest thig I've had to do- ever- rehoming her... And this hasn't helped.


Pretty girl must be hard decision all round ,hope you can both sort it out


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Pretty girl must be hard decision all round ,hope you can both sort it out


I really do hope so, but feel dreadful for not being able to go ahead this week... But I just couldn't get it all sorted  and Really don't like messing him about...
(I do hope you realise I am sincere when I say that k9)


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> I really do hope so, but feel dreadful for not being able to go ahead this week... But I just couldn't get it all sorted  and Really don't like messing him about...
> (I do hope you realise I am sincere when I say that k9)


Maybe make another date and arrangements to suit you both  or would you rather she was nearer to home ?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope poppet finds a home a bit closer to you 

I've been down to my local rescue and put my name down for a home check so I'll go from there.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

We now know what happened and I am so very sorry for both of you and hope something can be sorted out


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> I've already apologised wholeheartedly to K9 in private. This was to point out that there doesn't have to be a villain if something doesn't go as planned.
> 
> Hardest thig I've had to do- ever- rehoming her... And this hasn't helped.


I would imagine that it hasn't, I can't begin to understand how hard this must be. Take care.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> Hardest thig I've had to do- ever- rehoming her... And this hasn't helped.


I know how hard it is having to give one of them up  but if it's the best for them then we have to be strong and do it

I really do hope you find a great home for Poppet very soon - it must be getting close to a year since you first thought about / suggested it and, if the issues are still the same, then it really needs sorted asap for her sake

Hope you fine a solution very soon


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> well cheers for that guys.
> K9- I think it's important to point out here that you only gave me the go ahead on Wednesday there- so the date Hadn't been set for months.
> My mother- who is my driver- is very unwell and due to go into hospital on Monday for a procedure on her legs, so can't drive me over there...
> No I'm not going to just ship my dog to another country because as you said yourself- home checks! I need to actually meet her new family.
> ...


Obviously we don't know the full story, and I'm sorry about your mum, and your difficult decision to rehome Poppet, but you've got to see it from the forums point of view... a member says they are rehoming a dog, it's been planned for months, the day is then set, and it's on THAT day that the other person pulls out - it doesn't seem fair to K9 either. Rehoming a dog is a big decision, but deciding to take on a second dog is also life changing and to expect that and then on the very day have plans changed must be heart breaking, and to an outsider seems very odd.

As I said, I'm sorry you are going through a hard time, but in all honesty I think it's natural that people would think this was a very hard for K9, and not uncalled for to say so.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> Obviously we don't know the full story, and I'm sorry about your mum, and your difficult decision to rehome Poppet, but you've got to see it from the forums point of view... a member says they are rehoming a dog, it's been planned for months, the day is then set, and it's on THAT day that the other person pulls out - it doesn't seem fair to K9 either. Rehoming a dog is a big decision, but deciding to take on a second dog is also life changing and to expect that and then on the very day have plans changed must be heart breaking, and to an outsider seems very odd.
> 
> As I said, I'm sorry you are going through a hard time, but in all honesty I think it's natural that people would think this was a very hard for K9, and not uncalled for to say so.


But you don't seem to understand that this date was actually only decided on Wednesday- he wasn't entirely sure until then. For a long while it was seeming unlikely they could have taken her because of landlord issues, to the point I did start looking for a home here incase and told him of this. Then he was again able to take her, and then this.
I'd said all along that it was going to be extremely difficult to arrange the dates for when we could all have time off- myself and my mum were both willing to take time off work had it not been for her taking ill anyway.
I am fully aware how hard this must be for them. We both knew it was going to be hard, and are both heartbroken that it hasn't worked, but I'm not going to be made into a big bad wolf here.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> But you don't seem to understand that this date was actually only decided on Wednesday- he wasn't entirely sure until then. For a long while it was seeming unlikely they could have taken her because of landlord issues, to the point I did start looking for a home here incase and told him of this. Then he was again able to take her, and then this.


Who is 'he'?

K9 is a girl 

Anyway, I'm sorry it hasn't worked out but maybe it's time for all to look to alternatives - Koda, I do hope you find a lovely new home for Poppet near you and K9, I'm sure you'll find the right dog to fit your family soon


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

That does make more kodakkuki. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Who is 'he'?
> 
> K9 is a girl


K9 is a boy


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry it's not worked out for either of you, you both must be very disappointed x


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Who is 'he'?
> 
> K9 is a girl


Biologically yes I believe. But K9 is a boy.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry as I've obviously missed something - no offence intended K9


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It's always sad when the best made plans go awry, but sometimes, a situation is just not meant to be.

There are so many unwanted little dogs in rescue, I'm sure K9 will soon find one to give a loving home to and I hope that Kodakukki can find the right place for Poppet, so that her mind can be at ease.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> But you don't seem to understand that this date was actually only decided on Wednesday- he wasn't entirely sure until then. For a long while it was seeming unlikely they could have taken her because of landlord issues, to the point I did start looking for a home here incase and told him of this. Then he was again able to take her, and then this.
> I'd said all along that it was going to be extremely difficult to arrange the dates for when we could all have time off- myself and my mum were both willing to take time off work had it not been for her taking ill anyway.
> I am fully aware how hard this must be for them. We both knew it was going to be hard, and are both heartbroken that it hasn't worked, but I'm not going to be made into a big bad wolf here.


What struck me is that K9 posted at 2.57pm yesterday that everything was ok - strongly suggesting that, at that point, he firmly believed Poppet was still on the way. Surely it wouldn't have taken until after 3pm to let him know she wasn't coming? I mean, a journey from NI must have required a very early start.

But anyway - K9 I very much hope you find a suitable dog in rescue to join you and Bailey, and that a good home is sourced for Poppet also.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This is all very sad and disappointing for both parties , but the best laid plans etc ......
It's just such a shame it's taken such a round-about route to get all the facts on what is really no-ones business but K9 and Kodakukkis.
T'internet has a lot to answer for in my opinion.I'm sure everything will work out for the best , good luck to you both. I know how hard this has been for you Kodakukki .


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought k9 was a girl too. I'm sure I've heard people call you Emma (obviously I am mistaken )


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> This is all very sad and disappointing for both parties , but the best laid plans etc ......
> It's just such a shame it's taken such a round-about route to get all the facts on what is really no-ones business but K9 and Kodakukkis.
> T'internet has a lot to answer for in my opinion.I'm sure everything will work out for the best , good luck to you both. I know how hard this has been for you Kodakukki .


Very upsetting for all people involved - such a difficult time for everyone
I couldn't of said anything better than above.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Biologically yes I believe. But K9 is a boy.


well, that really cleared things up! Unless you mean Dr Whos robot dog K9, in which case Im not sure that had a gender...at least I never noticed anything on its little robot undercarriage!

Dont worry about what people on the internet! As long as the 2 parties involved know what is going on! I hope you get a new home sorted for Poppet soon, its not fun having doggy issues at home.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> well, that really cleared things up! Unless you mean Dr Whos robot dog K9, in which case Im not sure that had a gender...at least I never noticed anything on its little robot undercarriage!
> 
> Dont worry about what people on the internet! As long as the 2 parties involved know what is going on! I hope you get a new home sorted for Poppet soon, its not fun having doggy issues at home.


I'm transgender which is what phoolf meant


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

No words of wisdom here but I'm so sorry to read such a sad story, and I really hope that Poppet is OK. 

K9, I really hope that the rescue find a dog who will fit into your family perfectly. You're such an amazing strong person and deserve happiness, and any rescue dog will be lucky to join your family xxx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Canine K9 said:


> I'm transgender which is what phoolf meant


ah-ha! cleared up! (and yet Im strangely dissappointed that you arent a robot dog after all!:lol


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh dear Caninek9 this had all been discussed for so long  xx

Inbox me on fb what rescues you are looking at, as I know some up nr you x


----------

